# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  rowenta cv7620 πιστολακι μαλλιων

## yanni42

ΠΙΣΤΟΛΙ ΜΑΛΛΙΩΝ ROWENTA CV7620!!!Εχει κολλησει ενα μπουτον και θελω να το ανοιξω για να το ξεμπλοκαρω!!προσπαθω δυο ωρες να βρω τον τροπο αλλα δεν μπορω με τιποτα!εχει δυο βιδες στο πλαι τις οποιες και ελυσα!για να χωρισει ομως στα δυο το πιστολακι εχει ενα δαχτυλιδι μεταλικο εμπρος και ενα πλαστικο πισω, τα οποια δεν μπορω να τα βγαλω!βεβαια για να πουμε και του στραβου το δικιο,δεν τα ζορισα και πολυ γιατι φοβηθηκα μην σπασω καποιο απο τα πλαστικα μερη!αυτο εχει συγκεκριμενο τροπο που λυνει!!Οποιος εχει καμμια ιδεα ας την ριξει!! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρόσεχε με αυτά είναι σαν τις γυναίκες , αν τις αγγίξεις σε λάθος σημεία πεισμώνουν και δεν "ανοίγουν"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dbFtxCDAJ0
Βγάλε το πίσω καπάκι και το μπροστά όπως περιγράφει .. στο πίσω καπάκι έχει βίδες κτλ Περισσότερο δεν ξέρω αλλά αν δείξεις μερικές φωτογραφίες μπορούμε να βρούμε το "τρυπάκι"

----------


## yanni42

Πως ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφιες ρε παιδια !ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχεις την φωτογραφία σε ψηφιακή μορφή στον υπολογιστή σου? Αν ναι ... εκεί που θα γράψεις το επόμενο μήνυμα σου φαίνονται στην επάνω μπάρα στοιχεία γραμματοσειράς κτλ .. θα επιλέξεις Insert image - From computer - Επιλογή αρχείου (βρίσκεις την φωτό) και κατόπιν - Upload file. 
Δώσε όσο κοντινές φωτογραφίες μπορείς από πολλές πλευρές (κατά προτίμηση πέρα από το πίσω καπάκι που θα ανοίξεις)

----------


## yanni42

Πλαγια οψη και κατοψη του πισω μερους!ειναι προφανες, πως εαν δεν αφαιρεθει το γκρι δαχτυλιδι με τις πλαινες προεκτασεις το πιστολακι δεν διαιρειται στα δυο!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βγάλε και το διχτυωτό (στρίψε το δεξιά / αριστερά) 

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βγάλε με τον ίδιο τρόπο (προσπάθησε με ελαφρές πιέσεις) όσα έχω σε κύκλους .
Στον κύκλο που είναι στην μέση (κουμπιά έντασης κτλ) επειδή βλέπω ένα πλαίσιο άσπρο που περικλείει τα κουμπιά .. (προσπάθησε με απαλό τρόπο να δεις αν βγαίνουν πρώτα τα κουμπιά και μετά το άσπρο πλαίσιο ) .. ίσως εκεί βρίσκονται εσωτερικά επιπλέον κρυφές βίδες.

----------


## yanni42

Μετα απο τοσο καιρο αποφασισα να λυσω και να επισκευασω το συγκεκριμενο πιστολακι,γιατι την πρωτη φορα που το επιχειρησα απετυχα και το αφησα ως ειχε με το μπουτονακι χαλασμενο το οποιο δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερης σημασιας!δεδομενου ομως πως κοπηκε το καλωδιο και εκανε βραχυκυκλωμα επρεπε να ανοιχτει και να επισκευαστει!αναγνωριζοντας την προσπαθεια και τον χρονο που αφιερωνουν καποιοι ανθρωποι εδω στο forum για να βοηθησουν ολους εμας τους αδαεις δεν θα επετρεπα στον εαυτο μου να μην δωσω λεπτομερειες και κατευθυνση στο ανοιγμα του καθοτι οσες αναζητησεις εκανα στο διαδικτυο δεν βρηκα καμμια πληροφορια και κανενα σχεδιο που να παραπεμπει στην συσκευη αυτη!λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε!λυνουμε τις δυο βιδες που εχει στο χερουλι!ξεκουμπωνουμε το μεταλλικο δαχτυλιδι που εχει μπροστα στην εξαγωγη του αερα!ξεκουμπωνουμε τον σιγαστηρα που εχει στο πισω μερος που εισερχεται ο αερας και μενει μετα αυτο το γκριζο δαχτυλιδι με τις προεκτασεις για να πιανει επανω ο σιγαστηρας!εαν δεν βγει αυτο το δαχτυλιδι το πιστολακι δεν διαιρειται!τωρα ολη η ιστορια ειναι να το ξεκουμπωσεις και να το βγαλεις!αυτο γινεται εαν βαλεις εσωτερικα εκει που φαινονται και τα δοντακια που γαντζωνει το δαχτυλιδι ενα κατσαβιδι(ορολογοποιου) λεπτο δηλαδη και ωθησεις τις θηλιες προς τα μεσα (προς την φτερωτη δηλαδη) ετσι ωστε να ξκουμπωσουν απο τα δοντακια που πιανουν χρησιμοποιωντας και ενα δευτερο πιο χοντρο κατσαβιδι απο το πλαι για να ανασηκωθει και ξεμπλοκαριστει απο πανω!θελει λιγο προσοχη εκει γιατι τα πλαστικα σε αυτα τα μερη ειναι πολυ ευθραυστα!αφου ξεκουμπωσουμε το δαχτυλιδι αυτο ειμαστε ετοιμοι να το ανοιξουμε στα δυο!ελα μου ντε ομως που εχει και δυο κρυφες εγκοπες !η μια βρισκεται ακριβως κατω απο τα δυο μπουτονακια τα μικρα στο μπροστινο μερος του χερουλιου(το ενα μπουτον εχει αστερακι και το αλλο μια τελεια) και η αλλη βρισκεται στην πανω μερος κατα μηκος της ραχης και προς τα πισω!εκει δηλαδη που τελειωνει η αντισταση και αρχιζει ο ανεμιστηρας!εγκοπες σαν αυτες που εχουν τα τηλεκοντρολ της τηλεορασης που παει το ενα πλαστικο και θηλυκωνει στο αλλο!δεν υπαρχει καμμια αλλη κρυφη βιδα πουθενα!ελπιζω να βοηθησα και εαν υπαρχει καποια απορια εδω ειμαστε!θα ηθελα να προσθεσω πως τετοια πολυπλοκοτητα δεν εχω ξαναδει σε πιστολακι!ποιοτικα δεν με ενθουσιασε λογω του οτι ακομη και το καλωδιο μου φανηκε λεπτο!τα μπουτονακια πολυ ευπαθη!ευχαριστω και παλι ολα τα παιδια εδω για την απλοχερη βοηθεια που μας δινουν!

----------

